# [RISOLTO] errore emerge adobe-flash

## KinG-InFeT

salve a tutti...ho un'errore che non ho mai avuto nell'emergere un pacchetto in questo caso adobe-flash...l'errore è questo

```

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies   * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/dev-python/numpy/numpy-1.6.0.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 4808

 * Expected: 4809

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/dev-python/pycairo/pycairo-1.8.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 2236

 * Expected: 2233

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/dev-python/pygtksourceview/pygtksourceview-2.10.1.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1277

 * Expected: 1284

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/dev-python/gst-python/gst-python-0.10.21.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 68a9b5a71dadbfb14e6ee9369218fe325a6cbcb7

 * Expected: 423774b14189963027a7fb24962efdce138998a7

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/dev-python/pygobject/pygobject-2.28.6.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 3821

 * Expected: 3829

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/dev-python/notify-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1377

 * Expected: 1383

... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "adobe-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.233::gentoo (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.3 license(s), ~x86 keyword)

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.3' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.3'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.228::gentoo (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.3 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18::gentoo (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.3 license(s), ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook

```

e ovviamente non riesco ad installarlo..... qualche suggerimento?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

risolto....nel mio make.conf alla var ACCEPT_LICENSE="*, PUEL" bastava levare PUEL e accettare tutte le licenze e passare alla branchia ~x86 ^_^

----------

## k01

1) ti ho mandato un messaggio privato a gennaio 2012, ma quello che c'è scritto è ancora valido, perchè vedo che su bugzilla usi sempre la stessa espressione

2) gli errori sono causati da un errore di un dev, bastava resincare l'albero di portage ed erano tornati a posto, che poi c'era anche il problema delle licenze era un'altra storia, ma non era correlato con i vari "Filesize does not match recorded size "

----------

## KinG-InFeT

1) scusa il PM l'ho letto praticamente ora dato che non mi ero accordo della sua esistenza sorry  :Sad:  comunque risposto ^_^

2) resincare l'albero portage cosa vuol dire? io non ho mai avuto un problema simile...come dovrei risolvere

----------

## ago

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 2) resincare l'albero portage cosa vuol dire? io non ho mai avuto un problema simile...come dovrei risolvere

 

```
emerge --sync
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ma io ho dato un bel

```
eix-sync
```

prima di provare ad installare adobe-flash ....

edit: cosa strana ho ridato il sync ed è tornato tutto apposto :S

----------

